# Fuel Injector



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fuel injection system: fuel is leaking from two fuel injector onto the engine compartment, campaign #95i006000.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there a question here?


----------

